# Shadow the Sweet Aug. 2005 to May 12, 2008 :(



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

Shadow was a rehome who was coming up to 2 when I got her. Notamuised had run into trouble and had to rehome most of her rats so 2 of her old ladies came home with me along with 4 more Wildgirls that I had originally adopted out to her. No regrets with taking in these ladies :mrgreen:

Shadow was a bit confused when I first got her home and was a bit antsy but then settled down, lay her head on my hand and asked me with her eyes â€œAre you my new mom?â€









Very quickly she became a very content little girl 









She loved her old cagemate Maddyâ€¦Maddy made a great pillow!









Sadly much older Maddy ended succumbing to a throat abscess that we fought, but she was too old and weakâ€¦she left Shadow and I 1 Â½ months after she arrived. :/

So Shadow was alone. I introduced her to a nicer group of girls and even they just took her for granted and ostracized her a little. Shadow being the sweet passive girl never seemed to really notice, but I always did. I just wanted my Shadow girl to be happy and have real friends.

And Shadow gained a big bellyâ€¦









Are you my best friend?









She met my big girl Selene who weirdly enough became her big sister/protector until she passed.









Then after Maddy and Selene left, it was only Portia and Rennie who were bonded. Rennie was not kind to Shadow and would make her scream every once in awhile, which I hated but Shadow forgave her every time and I knew she would be miserable on her own. My little girl just wanted to be loved but it wasn't happening with these other girls.  

Next came sweet tiny older Mattie, but sadly Mattie was only with us for a short while as well. A bad vet had ODâ€™d her on ivermectin and the first of her strokes hit her a couple of weeks after she came home.








And then it happened!! I introduced sweet old Shadow to 2 new rescue boys (now neutered) that I had taken in. It was love!!!
Here she is snuggled with Wilbur








And here with Wilbur and her other Main Man Otto








Look at my sweet lady smile now 









After this more rats got added to the happy group 
Starting with the little terror Carina Snake Biter...









Cuddled up with Keely









Shadow even as an elderly girl just kept going happily, clambering up her 4 ' Martin's cage, she was wobbly and scruffy and happy as a clam until she started gasping last week for a part of the night. But she bounced back until this weekend. She wanted to be with me all the time, it was an odd weekend, I didnâ€™tget much done except a lot of loving.  She lay on me and I stroked her while she slept. I actually managed to re-watch the entire first season of Buffy :roll: 
When she decided this morning she could not gobble down her syringes of Ensure like usual, I knew it was time and I took her to my vet and dropped her off to be pts. 

I hope my Shadow has too many friends now, she deserves them and its all she has ever wanted. And I hope she finds her Maddy and her Mattie as well. :


----------



## twitch (Jan 4, 2007)

this has not been an easy time for you. so many of your dears seem to be leaving. its as if they are calling to each other to come play with them. i'm very sorry for losses. i hope things settle down soon and we won't have to say goodbye to anymore of your dear lovelies any time soon. again, sorry for your loss.


----------



## illmithra (Apr 15, 2008)

she looks like she was very comfortable with her "boyfriends" i'm so sorry to hear she had to be pts  but she looked very content and loved. 

you've been through alot lately it seems, i suppose this is something you have to prepare for when you have alot of ratties, and take in ill rescues. you're a very special kind of person to put your own feelings aside to do it. alot of people would think it easier to say no to a sick ratty and not risk the loss *hugs*


----------



## crapola (Feb 12, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss  what beautiful pix!!


----------



## phaidraft (Apr 9, 2008)

I'm so sorry for yet another loss and I'm happy that Shadow found some friends before her time was up. HUGS


----------



## leilastroud (Apr 6, 2008)

Everyone has said it, I am so sorry that you are having such a sad time with rats recently, but she was evidently very happy, you are a good person for taking in these sick ratties and making them comforatble and happy for as long as they have.

Leila :0)


----------



## dkirschling (Mar 20, 2007)

You've done so much to help me and give me advice even when you were struggling with your own rattie's health issues. I'm so sorry for your loss. I love the pics of your group, I'm sure you bring them as much joy as they bring you.

D


----------



## CeilingofStars (Apr 21, 2008)

Awww what a gorgeous little baby and such a sweet gentle face. I'm so sorry she had to leave.


----------

